# Disposable vs. washable puppy pad question



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

In your experience, is a fluff trained to use a washable pad easily able to transition to using a disposable one? I ask because we are taking Gus out of town for a long weekend and I want him to use disposable pads temporarily for the trip. I didn't want to bring washable pads with us. The thought of carting a dirty one back home is just not appealing to me.  I know each pup is different but I just want to know if anyone's done this successfully.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's Mom*

My daughter's maltese came to our house @ Christmas & she uses reuseable pads & Fiona did fine with the disposable ones.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use washable pads through out the day, but at bedtime I have disposable ones that they use before bed. There is no problem. I also use the disposable ones when traveling. I just can't use the disposable ones during the day because Dewey and Laurel chew them to bits.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

We use disposable ones when the washables are in the wash. No problem using them. However, Jasmine seems to think it is fun to grab it by the corner and run through the house with it flapping behind her like a cap. She looks like Wonder Dog.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried switching and used it when travel over Christmas. Came back to the hotel room and Boo shredded it to pieces. Luckily we had no accidents in the hotel room but they are only left there when we run out for a quick bite to eat. I have been meaning to buy the tray where the edges protect it to see if that works.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So we are also working on transitioning to disposable pads with the locking tray. Mine should be delivered today.....I will review and update after putting it to use. We are heading out of town on friday. Mags... Really hope the new tray works!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We (the dogs, not me  ) use the UgoDog.
One time when we travelled, I put it (washed) in a big clean garbage bag.

But to answer your question, I would suggest bringing both washable & disposable pads on your trip.
And testing out the disposables before hand.
You could buy one of those wet proof bags that parents use for wet washable diapers.
They sell them in Walmart in the baby section, they are usually a brightly printed fabric.
Maybe put the washable wee wee pad in there?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Leanne said:


> So we are also working on transitioning to disposable pads with the locking tray. Mine should be delivered today.....I will review and update after putting it to use. We are heading out of town on friday. Mags... Really hope the new tray works!


Let me know how it works


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use washables at home. But of course I use disposables when we travel. My dogs have no problem at all making that connection.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Canada said:


> We (the dogs, not me  ) use the UgoDog.
> One time when we travelled, I put it (washed) in a big clean garbage bag.
> 
> But to answer your question, I would suggest bringing both washable & disposable pads on your trip.
> ...


Oh! Great idea on the wet bags! Off to check amazon to see if thru have these. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi uses both---and if she can get into the guest room she uses the white throw rugs beside the bed there! :HistericalSmiley:
She will also go outside if there is grass.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I could never use the washable pads. No offense to anyone, but I just find it gross to have to wash it in the same washing machine where all my clothes go... :blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The important thing w/the washable pads is to wash them first on a cold cycle -- otherwise you set the proteins in rather than removing them. (It is the same w/reusable diapers.) So you end up washing 2 X rather than once.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok the pad holder is here! Nice sturdy design and easy to put together. (Even I got it together on the first try) LOL! Pads are held in place by the frame. Big area...holds 23x36 inch pads. I bought the pads from the same seller on Ebay because they fit this frame. Not sure if he had a good price, this is my first large purchase of disposables. I bought a case of 200 for $38. I also have a Ugo but had a hard time finding pads to fit and dogs did not like to walk on the grate on that held the pads in place.

















I use washable pads at home...these/this will be for travel. I did not know about double washing in cold for pads. I have been using warm water with bleach. Should I be doing this? They have been coming out clean and smell fresh. 

The problem I have with the washable or going inside for that matter is the pad is missed often and the carpet gets hit a lot. Especially #2s. They always seem to want to do that on the edge!!!?? I put a linoleum remnant down to save the carpet. Hopefully this pad holder will keep them within the borders!
Waiting now for the big event....lol


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

**UPDATE**
Bingo! Right in the middle on the first go....we will see how the rest comes out!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Leanne said:


> **UPDATE**
> Bingo! Right in the middle on the first go....we will see how the rest comes out!


This cracks me up! :HistericalSmiley:

Glad it's working out so far! I'm lucky that Gus has been pretty on target with his pads. 

Oh and I've been washing ours in warm water too. Hoping this is ok.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> In your experience, is a fluff trained to use a washable pad easily able to transition to using a disposable one? I ask because we are taking Gus out of town for a long weekend and I want him to use disposable pads temporarily for the trip. I didn't want to bring washable pads with us. The thought of carting a dirty one back home is just not appealing to me.  I know each pup is different but I just want to know if anyone's done this successfully.


Where did you get the washable pads? Do they work well? I'm thinking it might be a good idea to get a few of them.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Where did you get the washable pads? Do they work well? I'm thinking it might be a good idea to get a few of them.


We have [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B3S3RU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]this one[/ame] Becky and we love it! We have three in different sizes but I like the size in the link the best. 

As far as how we like it, We've had no leaks. We've used it for a year now and it's held up really well. It's soft too and when Gus was very little, he used to roll around in it after a bath (ick!! ...) we learned very quickly to put a towel down on the floor so he'd use that instead. Thankfully, he doesn't do this anymore!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> We have this one Becky and we love it! We have three in different sizes but I like the size in the li k the best.
> 
> As far as how we like it, We've had no leaks. We've used it for a year now and it's held up really well. It's soft too and when Gus was very little, he used to roll around in it after a bath (ick!! ...) we learned very quickly to put a towel down on the floor so he'd use that instead. Thankfully, he doesn't do this anymore!


Thanks Alison, I just ordered 2 of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Thanks Alison, I just ordered 2 of them. :thumbsup:


Awesome! Let me know how it works for Sophie!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have always used disposable so I guess I am no help. Sassy hates using a soiled pad, so we use pads made for people, not dogs.


----------



## m&m913 (Sep 19, 2013)

We have to use the washable ones because little Max destroys the disposable ones 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying to transition Georgia from washable to paper...she's used them a few times, but mostly likes to lay on them and tear them up. We're doing much better with teaching outside. I do want to keep up the pad training for travel purposes.


----------

